# can anyone recommend a good grooming table?



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm looking for one that's not too big. Something easy to store and maneuver. I'm about to place my order on the pink Kool pup dryer and trying to find a good grooming table to place one order instead of two. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I just bought this one on amazon for about $80 - it got good reviews, was easy to set up has a rubber non-slip surface and comes with the arm and harness. I would have loved one of the small round ones but since my babies are mix breeds and a bit bigger this will work better I think. 

Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 30-Inch


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have this one from Pets Edge. I like it a lot!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have this one from Pets Edge. I like it a lot!


WOW! I wasn't sure about the big one's but I love your setup. Is it easy to fold and store? Really nice!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Donna I just checked it out. I like the small one's from pet club. Does any have both small and large one? If so which do you prefer? I'm looking for a space saver. We're in the process of buying land to build our home on, what we live in now is tiny  But our new home will have a art/doggy grooming room. I'm not sure if I should buy a small now and large later. Or buy a large one now and deal with it until we move. What would you guys do?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahag said:


> WOW! I wasn't sure about the big one's but I love your setup. Is it easy to fold and store? Really nice!


It folds pretty flat. I can store it in my closet along the wall and it doesn't take up much room. I have 4 dogs, 2 of which are Yorkies and are bigger. I like having the rectangle table to lay out my combs and brushes on. 
It is sturdy and a little on the heavy side, but I like that it doesn't wobble, and is really secure.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I just bought this small round one, which I use on a countertop.
It is easy to move around, but also feels very sturdy.

Not sure how it would work with the dryer, though. I haven't splurged on that yet!

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...D5349FCFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have this one too--it's a perfect size and folds neatly away!



Furbabies mom said:


> I have this one from Pets Edge. I like it a lot!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I think mine is pretty similar to Deborah's except her top is a very pretty purple and mine is black. It is a little heavy but it does fold pretty flat and I figured I could store it in the closet or under the bed. My dogs are 14 lbs, 11 lbs and 8 lbs so the groomer told me I needed something a little more sturdy than the cute round one like Hedy has in her videos.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

My Bella is 3 1/2 lbs. So a small one should fit her. But I also like the idea of a large one and placing all my tools on the table.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I love this table...fits in the closet and with my back I can sit and groom her because I just place it on Hassock in front of me... She weighs 9 1/2 pounds and she fits fine on it. And I love that it rotates....*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have two, the fold up one like the purple one but mine is black, very sturdy, I also have the round one in pink I use that in my Motorhome, works perfect, Matilda prefers the free standing one.
I have been considering a changing table with drawers it would look so cute in my guestroom and no one would ever knew I used it for grooming
Whatever you chose, you will have it for many years


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I love this table...fits in the closet and with my back I can sit and groom her because I just place it on Hassock in front of me... She weighs 9 1/2 pounds and she fits fine on it. And I love that it rotates....*


Oh I like the small table. Do they come in pink?


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have two, the fold up one like the purple one but mine is black, very sturdy, I also have the round one in pink I use that in my Motorhome, works perfect, Matilda prefers the free standing one.
> I have been considering a changing table with drawers it would look so cute in my guestroom and no one would ever knew I used it for grooming
> Whatever you chose, you will have it for many years


That sounds like a good idea. I might go ahead buy a small one now and when we move I can purchase the larger one. Then I'll just use my small one for our travel camper.:thumbsup: It gives me an excuse to buy two!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ahag said:


> Oh I like the small table. Do they come in pink?


 *Yes, they come in pink, purple and black. They sell them on Amazon and Ebay,*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

This is what I have in my master bath room. I had a fold up table out of my husbands shop, but left it up anyway. So we just purchased another bathroom cabinet and my dh put a flat top on it instead of sinks. It works better than just a table because of the storage under it. If in your new place you are going to leave it up, this may be a consideration. The pink top is a dog grooming mat.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> This is what I have in my master bath room. I had a fold up table out of my husbands shop, but left it up anyway. So we just purchased another bathroom cabinet and my dh put a flat top on it instead of sinks. It works better than just a table because of the storage under it. If in your new place you are going to leave it up, this may be a consideration. The pink top is a dog grooming mat.


Love this idea, thank's for sharing


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh like the round lazy Susan type you can put on top of dryer too. I'll have to get one or save money & use my Moms lazy Susan. Same size.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

